
The IIT entrepreneur with an idea bank - newacc
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/sep/23/slide-show-1-tech-entrepreneur-with-an-idea-bank.htm
======
newacc
FYI:

100 Indian Rupee (Rs.) = 2.06622 US Dollar

100 US Dollar(USD) = 4839.76000 Indian Rupee(INR)

~~~
plinkplonk
The sentence mentioning money, when converted into US$ reads

"it took us a year to get started with an initial investment of 3000 $ and a
government grant."

